# Attaching lean to patio roof to existing roof



## Jackhammer (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm going to attempt a project here and need your help. I have a 10'x32' cement patio and would like to put a roof on it. Would it look better to have the same pitch as the house and if so how do i accomplish this? I would like to attach to the existing roof for the entire run.


----------



## Jackhammer (Mar 15, 2005)

Jackhammer said:


> I'm going to attempt a project here and need your help. I have a 10'x32' cement patio and would like to put a roof on it. Would it look better to have the same pitch as the house and if so how do i accomplish this? I would like to attach to the existing roof for the entire run.


Come on guys, help me out here. Cole, you've helped me out before come on out of the darkness.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Jackhammer said:


> I'm going to attempt a project here and need your help. I have a 10'x32' cement patio and would like to put a roof on it. Would it look better to have the same pitch as the house and if so how do i accomplish this? I would like to attach to the existing roof for the entire run.


For any structural work, you need plans stamped by a licenced architect and approved by your local code officials.

As far as "What Would Look Better?" That would be a personal preferance. A flat roof would be a cheaper and easier solution to design, but the roof must be done more properly than a shingle roof and the tie-in area would be critical.

Ed


----------



## Longtooth (Apr 28, 2007)

Lean it up there and attach it with 8" nails at 24" on center. Don't want it to fall down. Might need a slenge hammer to drive them in.


----------

